# Toilet training???!



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Ive noticed Kiara has picked up im happy when she poops in her cage as opposed to outside it. So now when I have her out for a bit, I pop her back in her cage and she poops. Not always but often! Im not even trying to 'toilet train' her but can you?? Seems bizarre but am wondering if its been done? Im amazed how they pick stuff up so quick, like what makes you happy and not so happy (like eating my necklace!) Thoughts?


----------



## chrisjfinlay (Nov 30, 2013)

I've heard of birds picking up on where they should and should not poop - would be great if, once ours are tame, we could replicate this success!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I would strongly suggest not toilet training any bird, whatever the species may be, reason being is that there can be complications that may develop (intestinal tract distress and bacterias in the digestive tract), especially since birds may actually hold their poop in until told to do so.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco does the same thing. He doesn't like to poop on me. It's not wise to toilet train your bird, though, so I wouldn't try to develop this any further.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely don't attempt potty training a bird, they need to poop as often as they do (yes they hold it in while in the nest, but when in the nest they also have a partner who can relieve them to potty at any time). There have been instances where the owner forgot to put the bird back in the cage or potty spot and the bird got sick because it couldn't potty (bacterial infection in the gut). Totally not worth it. Honestly, I wouldn't even encourage it, it would scare me way too much!! Birds poop, and owning birds means that they come with poop. And its so easy to clean up I don't feel its really that big of a deal to clean up.


----------

